# New Paltz/ Highland NY, Rib Fest



## Bobberqer (Jul 26, 2006)

Letter from organizer looking for judges......
http://www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org/





Hi everyone,

I am sending this email again because I wrote this late last night and may
not have been clear.

We still need judges for the Hudson Valley Rib Fest contests on both Sat and
Sunday.

Please complete the attach form so that I have all the correct information
even if you sent me information before.


Sorry for the confusion,


Thanks

Mike Fick 




Hi,

We are down to three weeks before the Hudson Valley Rib Fest kicks off.

Tha attach form is to help me find out if any plans that may have change. 

If you have not completed this attact form please do so and email back to
me. I nned a count of how man judges I have for both days. 

If you have friends, wives, or others joining you please have them complete
and email back the form.

Thanks 
Mike Fick 
Hudson Valley Rib Fest


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bob, are you going?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup.. Depending on work, I'll be there Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone going ???? ..Nick.. I'm heading up Saturday morning.. you going ??


----------

